# Jan 2013 Member Monthly Giveaway Winner - Loggerhead Mike



## Jim (Jan 1, 2013)

This contest starts today and ends January 7, 2013.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in December 2012 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This is going to be the year of the Frog for me, so I am going to make it the same for you. My goal is to catch a 4+ pounder on a topwater frog. Here is your chance to do the same. I am going to dedicate most of my time in the lilly pads this year.

This months winner is going to win a Booyah Pad Crasher in the Bullfrog Pattern.


----------



## Kochy (Jan 1, 2013)

in!!!!


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 1, 2013)

In!!!!


----------



## lswoody (Jan 2, 2013)

IN


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 2, 2013)

*IN*​


----------



## Brine (Jan 2, 2013)

IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 2, 2013)

IN


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 2, 2013)

In. Thanks!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 2, 2013)

in


----------



## linehand (Jan 2, 2013)

In


----------



## CaseyP (Jan 2, 2013)

IN


----------



## bigwave (Jan 3, 2013)

in I want to catch an amber-jack on one of those frogs......would be very funny.


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 3, 2013)

in


----------



## Bass n flats (Jan 3, 2013)

In


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 4, 2013)

In


----------



## Moedaddy (Jan 5, 2013)

IN


----------



## HOUSE (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a sweet frog. I clipped one of it's legs shorter than the other and it does a pretty sweet "walk the dog" action.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 7, 2013)

Amazing how realistic the eyes and front end of that thing looks.


----------



## Swampthing(True) (Jan 7, 2013)

hope not too late


----------



## fender66 (Jan 7, 2013)

IN


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 7, 2013)

In


----------



## panFried (Jan 7, 2013)

IN


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2013)

Random.org picked Loggerhead Mike as this months winner!

Congrats man!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 9, 2013)

Good job Loggerhead Mike =D>


----------



## CaseyP (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks fellers! I'm dead set on catching a Lunker on a frog this year

With the luck I've had this month I would of bet my paycheck against my name comming up


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 9, 2013)

CaseyP said:


> Congrats!


X2


----------



## fender66 (Jan 9, 2013)

Dang.....missed it by ONE!

Congrats!


----------



## lswoody (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats Mike!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 10, 2013)

Way to go bud :beer:


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 10, 2013)

congrats man =D> =D>


----------

